# Post some TV Show Quotes!



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2009)

Title says almost all. It can be any show you like, just post a funny or awesome quote from it.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 12, 2009)

"That's what she said."

I never go a day without hearing that phrase. Maybe it's time for Michael Scott to come up with another meme?


----------

